# Irish language course cancellations



## Ceist Beag (11 Jun 2020)

Our daughter was booked into one of these and obviously since they have been cancelled we are now awaiting news on refunds. The courses were cancelled on April 20th but to date we have had very little feedback from the college in question - just an automated email stating they are sorry that the courses are cancelled and they will get back to us once they know more. The phones are not being answered, emails unresponded to and on social media the only posts are from frustrated parents. Today there is an article on The Journal from one frustrated parent who is due a refund of almost EUR1000.
The government has promised funding for the Irish summer colleges to soften the blow but this doesn't seem to be having any effect on the level of communication from this particular college.
Has anyone else had any better experiences? I'm not sure if we simply got unlucky with this one Irish college or if this is common across the board.


----------



## lughildanach (12 Jun 2020)

I'm in the same boat.  Promised a refund, but only communication I received since then was an ad for an online course.  I had only paid the deposit which wasn't a huge amount, but would still be handy to have the refund sorted.


----------

